# need FITA target plans (the wooden stand)



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

I would like to make a wooden stand that the FITA targets sit on.
doe's anybody have plans for building one?
Tys.
G


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

The G said:


> I would like to make a wooden stand that the FITA targets sit on.
> doe's anybody have plans for building one?
> Tys.
> G


http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/BransonStand/Bransonstand.htm

Another one.

http://www.thearcher.com/resourceCentre/itemDetails.cfm?itemId=11


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you Nuts&Bolts


----------

